# Tricolor buck



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty mousie.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

indeed a pretty mousie


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Lovely markings, very cute looking ears too!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

besty74 said:


> indeed a pretty mousie


You stole my words, lol. Wonderful mouse


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Isn't it great to find something we can all agree on?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Yup!


----------

